# Trump Aberdeen April



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2019)

Gauging interest in a meet up at Trump Aberdeen utilising the Â£95 green fee in April.

i'd prefer midweek or a Sunday.... anyone else?


----------



## Andy (Feb 2, 2019)

Only available Monday to Friday Patrick


----------



## casuk (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm up for it of I can get a lift from Glasgow


----------



## IanM (Feb 2, 2019)

Ill go but canâ€™t do Easter week...and itâ€™s subject to flight availability!


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Iâ€™d do a Sunday ðŸ‘ðŸ» 

Last weekend in April would be grand ðŸ˜


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Iâ€™d do a Sunday ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Last weekend in April would be grand ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

apparently weekday only


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			apparently weekday only
		
Click to expand...

Bugger ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Bugger ðŸ‘ŽðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/trump-aberdeen-offer.100334/


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/trump-aberdeen-offer.100334/

Click to expand...

1st Sunday in November would be a cracking shout.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			1st Sunday in November would be a cracking shout.
		
Click to expand...

at this point just looking at April, maybe organise November later in the year


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			at this point just looking at April, maybe organise November later in the year
		
Click to expand...

I might be interested in a trip in November


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2019)

Dando said:



			I might be interested in a trip in November
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 3, 2019)

Pointless thankless task organising an outing. Best pick a date and take it from there.

Potentially interested but as discussed, other implications may mean I can't play!!!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 3, 2019)

Midweek is good


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2019)

I can do a midweek April.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2019)

casuk said:



			I'm up for it of I can get a lift from Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

if you can get down to Turnberry, the Donald might let you get a lift in his helicopter


----------



## casuk (Feb 3, 2019)

Don't think he would let me on with my big hands ðŸ˜€


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 3, 2019)

Patrick Old Boy I am very much up for this


----------



## IanM (Feb 3, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			1st Sunday in November would be a cracking shout.
		
Click to expand...

Further out you book, cheaper the flights....count me in.  
April ok too subject to dates...


----------



## Homer (Feb 3, 2019)

A Sunday would be good for me!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

Just Checked my diary and the 9th or 16th April are good for me, so if people who are interested in either of those dates. ad to the list and cut and paste. 

thinking Lunchtime to avoid the congestion around Aberdeen AM, unless they open the bypass by then

9th April
Patricks148




16th April
Patricks148


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 4, 2019)

Both currently suit me.

Chris we can split fuel costs if you want?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Just Checked my diary and the 9th or 16th April are good for me, so if people who are interested in either of those dates. ad to the list and cut and paste.

thinking Lunchtime to avoid the congestion around Aberdeen AM, unless they open the bypass by then

Click to expand...

9th April
Patricks148
Jacko
Stuart
Cabby




16th April
Patricks148
jacko
Stuart
Cabby


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 4, 2019)

Canâ€™t manage anything between 8th - 19th but any other date would suit.


----------



## IanM (Feb 4, 2019)

Either would do, checking flights and accommodation now......might need to sell a kidney!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 4, 2019)

IanM said:



			Either would do, checking flights and accommodation now...
		
Click to expand...

Dedication.

ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

IanM said:



			Either would do, checking flights and accommodation now......might need to sell a kidney!
		
Click to expand...

where do you live and what is you nearest airport?


----------



## IanM (Feb 4, 2019)

Local savvy apprciated.... how far from Airport is Course and where should I stay?

Bristol or Cardiff are nearest airports... but no good fom there, so will have to go FlyBe from Birmingham... too far to drive... unless take a few days to do it!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

IanM said:



			Local savvy apprciated.... how far from Airport is Course and where should I stay?

Bristol or Cardiff are nearest airports... but no good fom there, so will have to go FlyBe from Birmingham... too far to drive... unless take a few days to do it!
		
Click to expand...

Aberdeen airport is the west side of Aberdeen, trump is north. i think about half hour drive.

alternatively Bristol Inverness sleazyjet , stay Inverness night before Play Nairn, get a lift with me to Aberdeen, then back after and catch flight next morning


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 4, 2019)

IanM said:



			Local savvy apprciated.... how far from Airport is Course and where should I stay?

Bristol or Cardiff are nearest airports... but no good fom there, so will have to go FlyBe from Birmingham... too far to drive... unless take a few days to do it!
		
Click to expand...

Ian, when we had that big meet a couple of years ago, a few of us stayed at Premier Inn Aberdeen North.
Was about 10 minutes from Trump, can't be that far from the airport.
Or go with Patrick's idea because Nairn is a great course.


----------



## IanM (Feb 4, 2019)

Off to a meeting, but that's a smashing offer... i'll check this out when i get back later!


----------



## BrianM (Feb 4, 2019)

Sadly offshore for both these dates â˜¹ï¸


----------



## casuk (Feb 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Both currently suit me.

Chris we can split fuel costs if you want?
		
Click to expand...

That be superb mate thank you, Aye of course I'll pay my fair share, i might even buy you a coffee ðŸ˜€, I'm free both dates


----------



## casuk (Feb 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			9th April
Patricks148
Jacko
Stuart
Cabby
Kris




16th April
Patricks148
jacko
Stuart
Cabby
Kris
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

casuk said:



			That be superb mate thank you, Aye of course I'll pay my fair share, i might even buy you a coffee ðŸ˜€, I'm free both dates
		
Click to expand...

Don't get ahead of yourself, coffee is a Â£10


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 4, 2019)

Just pay my green fee as well then.

ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## casuk (Feb 4, 2019)

Offt in that case ill bring a flask full ðŸ˜€


----------



## casuk (Feb 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just pay my green fee as well then.

ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## IanM (Feb 4, 2019)

It is looking like 9th then?


----------



## IanM (Feb 6, 2019)

I am up to my neck in work stuff till Friday.... so will get stuck into some proper planning then.... assuming this is a goer!


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 6, 2019)

IanM said:



			I am up to my neck in work stuff till Friday.... so will get stuck into some proper planning then.... assuming this is a goer!
		
Click to expand...


I am sure Patrick will get it sorted, have a great day just wished I could have joined you but the dates are a no go for me.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 6, 2019)

Sorry Patrick, I am in Turkey until the 9th and have already committed to the Seniors Open on the 26th.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 6, 2019)

9th April
Patricks148
Jacko
Stuart
Cabby
Kris
Jimaroid



16th April
Patricks148
jacko
Stuart
Cabby
Kris
Jimaroid


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm tempted to go 16th, which gives the weather a chance to get a bit better (maybe) and me better acclimatised to hitting off grass again


----------



## casuk (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm good on any of the dates i would even do both, I agree with the weather side of things, we have had quite a dry winter tho so should be OK in April


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 9, 2019)

Hope you guys have a great day,  dont go leaving divots everywhere. I have booked the 23rdand playing Royal Aberdeen on the 24th


----------



## Toad (Feb 9, 2019)

Not been to a meet for a while, both dates ok for me 

9th April
Patricks148
Jacko
Stuart
Cabby
Kris
Jimaroid
Toad


16th April
Patricks148
jacko
Stuart
Cabby
Kris
Jimaroid
Toad


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2019)

Going to ring them in the next day or so and book the 16th at about 1PM ish, not looking like any other takers


----------



## IanM (Feb 11, 2019)

I got quite spooked by the cost of the flughts, but if there's a game going at Nairn on monday that makes more sense!


----------



## IanM (Feb 12, 2019)

Bristol to Inverness...with clubs showing Â£225 return... think that is lower than last time.  Thats still better than driving!!!
3 nights hotel on top... will have to look after work tonight... but now assuming it's 16th...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2019)

IanM said:



			Bristol to Inverness...with clubs showing Â£225 return... think that is lower than last time.  Thats still better than driving!!!
3 nights hotel on top... will have to look after work tonight... but now assuming it's 16th...
		
Click to expand...

16th it is, booked and PM'd all those confirmed with payment details


----------



## IanM (Feb 12, 2019)

ok... I'll try and be number 8 , will get on the admin tonight....   Is there a game on the monday or should i fly on monday and play Tuesday?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 12, 2019)

IanM said:



			ok... I'll try and be number 8 , will get on the admin tonight....   Is there a game on the monday or should i fly on monday and play Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

will depend on what time the flight arrives from Bristol, i'm pretty sure the EJ Bristol is PM so Monday, play Nairn then Aberdeen, fly back the wed PM might be able to get another game Wed morning


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2019)

Did you book for 7 or 8?

Flight gets in on Sunday 1.45...one back 2:55pm Wednesday... Premier Inn Millburn Street available...is that a good location.. airport isnâ€™t far out so can jump in a taxi I guess... will book tomorrow if game on Monday and Aberdeen still ok, and final work diary check in morning!  Wonder if Iâ€™ve time for Nairn Dunbar on Wednesday early!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2019)

IanM said:



			Did you book for 7 or 8?

Flight gets in on Sunday 1.45...one back 2:55pm Wednesday... Premier Inn Millburn Street available...is that a good location.. airport isnâ€™t far out so can jump in a taxi I guess... will book tomorrow if game on Monday and Aberdeen still ok, and final work diary check in morning!  Wonder if Iâ€™ve time for Nairn Dunbar on Wednesday early! 

Click to expand...

Booked 2 times. 

No need to come Sunday if you can get a flight monday, millburn  is ok about 10 mins walk into town. If you arrive Monday we could go straight to nairn for a game, only trouble with an AM at Dunbar my membership runs out 1at April


----------



## IanM (Feb 13, 2019)

..the Monday EasyJet  flight  from Bristol arrives at 15:20 so that would nobble golf on Monday...unless I can find an alternative... will check in morning


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2019)

IanM said:



			..the Monday EasyJet  flight  from Bristol arrives at 15:20 so that would nobble golf on Monday...unless I can find an alternative... will check in morning
		
Click to expand...

no can play at 4 no problem, its much lighter up here by that time of year


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2019)

doesnt allow any contingency for late flights, and 40 mins from landing time to tee off sounds great! 
I'll sort this out later, but sounds great!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2019)

IanM said:



			doesnt allow any contingency for late flights, and 40 mins from landing time to tee off sounds great!
I'll sort this out later, but sounds great!
		
Click to expand...

its an extra night and i wouldn't be able to play till PM Monday anyway, so much better to come Monday saves a nights accom too


----------



## IanM (Feb 14, 2019)

seen your message too.. really appreciate the efforts!


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 20, 2019)

*PAID*


----------



## IanM (Feb 20, 2019)

Apologies...I havent confirmed yet...got a work issue which means that I will not have my diary clarified unti at least the end of next week... keen to play but small chance of work gettign in the way


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2019)

IanM said:



			Apologies...I havent confirmed yet...got a work issue which means that I will not have my diary clarified unti at least the end of next week... keen to play but small chance of work gettign in the way
		
Click to expand...

No problem.

One space free, so if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## IanM (Mar 4, 2019)

Dang, I will have to be in London that week, so not going to be able to get there.... have fun folks!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2019)

Still one spot available


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2019)

Just to get your interest....


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

Trump is a tool, and I doubt i could bring myself to play one of his courses, but looks very very nice....


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2019)

ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„
		
Click to expand...


forgive me, but what does that mean?


----------



## User20204 (Mar 20, 2019)

Big Jim said:



			forgive me, but what does that mean?
		
Click to expand...

he's rolling his eyes at you, probably like most others, other than the guy Grant something or other.


----------



## Big Jim (Mar 20, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			he's rolling his eyes at you, probably like most others, other than the guy Grant something or other.
		
Click to expand...

ah right, all i see is 3 squares!!

So no one else on GM thinks Trump is tool then?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2019)

Big Jim said:



			ah right, all i see is 3 squares!!

So no one else on GM thinks Trump is tool then?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to play a golf course, not show support for someone who happens to have funded and built it.


----------



## casuk (Mar 20, 2019)

Big Jim said:



			ah right, all i see is 3 squares!!

So no one else on GM thinks Trump is tool then?
		
Click to expand...

I think he is a tool too


----------



## casuk (Mar 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm going to play a golf course, not show support for someone who happens to have funded and built it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to show support, make scolltland great again ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2019)

casuk said:



			I'm going to show support, make scolltland great again ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Just you concentrate on making my breakfast great.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Just you concentrate on making my breakfast great.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just you concentrate on buying me a great breakfast! 

A full Trump breakfast should only set you back about Â£50!

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dannyc (Mar 20, 2019)

Big Jim said:



			ah right, all i see is 3 squares!!

So no one else on GM thinks Trump is tool then?
		
Click to expand...

I think he is alright 
Just like millions of Americans


----------



## casuk (Mar 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Sorry just you concentrate on buying me a great breakfast! 

A full Trump breakfast should only set you back about Â£50!

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there will be a Mc Donalds on route ðŸ˜€


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2019)

casuk said:



			I'm sure there will be a Mc Donalds on route ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

LOl you have to drive right past one opposite Royal Aberdeen


----------



## casuk (Mar 21, 2019)

All done then, going to see Ronald before we play Donald ðŸ˜€ 
Been looking at some videos of the course, it looks a brutal test


----------



## PaulyMcK (Mar 21, 2019)

Is there still one spot available? If there is what are the chances of there being two spots available?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2019)

PaulyMcK said:



			Is there still one spot available? If there is what are the chances of there being two spots available?
		
Click to expand...

Only one spot I'm afraid we have two fourballs at the moment with only 7 confirmed and paid


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2019)

casuk said:



			All done then, going to see Ronald before we play Donald ðŸ˜€
Been looking at some videos of the course, it looks a brutal test
		
Click to expand...

Lol wait till you see it from the black tee's not like those wimps in the video who played the white, 3 more sets of tee's behind those


----------



## casuk (Mar 21, 2019)

Aye my club pro was saying some are over  a 100y from the forward tee boxes, said its some test of golf


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Lol wait till you see it from the black tee's not like those wimps in the video who played the white, 3 more sets of tee's behind those

Click to expand...

I'll be playing enjoyable tees this time. Played the last into a whore or a wind last time. Driver, 2x fairway woods, 5 iron chip and putt for a career bogey!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'll be playing enjoyable tees this time. Played the last into a whore or a wind last time. Driver, 2x fairway woods, 5 iron chip and putt for a career bogey!
		
Click to expand...

we played 18 from the very back last time 650, driver, 3 wood, 3 wood, 6 iron and full 6 iron at that, two putts for Bogey... drive only just reached the fairway


----------



## casuk (Mar 21, 2019)

What does the last normally play at, well the tees were be playing from,
has everyone played this before I'm I the only 1st timer


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

casuk said:



			What does the last normally play at, well the tees were be playing from,
has everyone played this before I'm I the only 1st timer
		
Click to expand...

two times ive played it we played off the gold tee, which was 2nd from back at just over 7000, but played about 3 holes from the Blacks, I'm not a big hitter and i didn't find it over long as i could still reach in regulation apart from 18.

lets see what the weather is like on the day, theirs plenty of tee's to choose from... though i wouldn't want to play from the green as a couple of guys i know have played the open there and they said it was just too short off those and takes a few of the hazards out of play


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2019)

I'd personally be looking at blue so it's enjoyable for everyone who plays. What's the range of handicaps? Are you the low man off 4 Patrick? 

Not sure who else is playing, think Toad is off 5.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I'd personally be looking at blue so it's enjoyable for everyone who plays. What's the range of handicaps? Are you the low man off 4 Patrick?

Not sure who else is playing, think Toad is off 5.
		
Click to expand...

at the moment, but got 3 opens before than so could well be back to 5 by then

I think Cabby is off 5 too and is bro was a 9 or 10


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2019)

Who else is playing?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Who else is playing?
		
Click to expand...

Me, you, Toad, Cabby, his brother, Jimeroid, Chris, just need one more


----------



## casuk (Mar 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			two times ive played it we played off the gold tee, which was 2nd from back at just over 7000, but played about 3 holes from the Blacks, I'm not a big hitter and i didn't find it over long as i could still reach in regulation apart from 18.

lets see what the weather is like on the day, theirs plenty of tee's to choose from... though i wouldn't want to play from the green as a couple of guys i know have played the open there and they said it was just too short off those and takes a few of the hazards out of play
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind were we play from but i d prefer to play off more realistic tees for my high 19hc, is it more difficult that dundonald


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

casuk said:



			I don't mind were we play from but i d prefer to play off more realistic tees for my high 19hc, is it more difficult that dundonald
		
Click to expand...

I would say play of what ever tee you feel comfortable, but don't get lost or separated from the rest, you might not find them again


----------



## casuk (Mar 22, 2019)

ðŸ˜€ I'll bring a flare then just incase


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 22, 2019)

casuk said:



			ðŸ˜€ I'll bring a flare then just incase
		
Click to expand...

You'll be wearing your flares you mean!


----------



## casuk (Mar 22, 2019)

Need something to go with my afro ðŸ˜€


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 22, 2019)

It'll all depend on the wind. Except for two or three holes I wouldn't say it's unfairly difficult as long as you don't visit the dunes. Some of the holes look a lot harder than they are because of the epic landscape. I'm looking forward to it but yeah, there's no way I'm playing any of the back tees again 'cos I'm not daft.


----------



## casuk (Mar 22, 2019)

Well I'm not in for a fun day if you have to stay away from the dunes between that and the bunkers I could have a four figure score,
I can't wait


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 22, 2019)

casuk said:



			Well I'm not in for a fun day if you have to stay away from the dunes between that and the bunkers I could have a four figure score,
I can't wait
		
Click to expand...

black tee's it is then, you wont be able to reach the bunkers or dunes from those


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hope you get a decent day lads as the course looks superb


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 2, 2019)

stevek1969 said:



			Hope you get a decent day lads as the course looks superb
		
Click to expand...


Steve how did you get on one Saturday?   0.1 for me.

3 putt Pat


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Steve how did you get on one Saturday?   0.1 for me.

3 putt Pat
		
Click to expand...


0.1 for me also Patrick missed to many putts was a shot outside buffer, made buffer at Brora on sunday tho was on a score until the last 4 holes then ran out of steam drinking to silly hours doesn't help haha


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2019)

stevek1969 said:



			0.1 for me also Patrick missed to many putts was a shot outside buffer, made buffer at Brora on sunday tho was on a score until the last 4 holes then ran out of steam drinking to silly hours doesn't help haha
		
Click to expand...

forget the 0.1 surviving a night out in Tain is worth more than a cut in my book


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 3, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			forget the 0.1 surviving a night out in Tain is worth more than a cut in my book

Click to expand...

Its not the best to be honest but Platform 1864 was ok to be fair


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2019)

so boys what it to be?

Black 7428
Gold 7025
blue 6602
white 6329
green 5845
Red 5215

only ever played the Gold or Black, so will go with the flow


----------



## casuk (Apr 11, 2019)

Red ðŸ˜€


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 11, 2019)

casuk said:



			Black ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

good ,man


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2019)

Decide on the day...

Breezy Blue
Windy White
Rainy Red


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 15, 2019)

I prefer blue.

Some of the holes are an absolute slog and it's looking like 20+ mph winds. 

And cold.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Black for me please


Click to expand...

good for you Jim


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm packing the thermals. What time we aiming to be there?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm packing the thermals. What time we aiming to be there?
		
Click to expand...

1st tee is 1pm, i'm aiming to be there in plenty of time to warm up and practice.... see you on the tee at 12.55


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 15, 2019)

Just spoken to a mate who played Trump in September, they weren't given an option for what tees they used. They were told it's X tees. Some we're back, some were forward but none were tiger tee back.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 16, 2019)

Good day out with good company. Glad I took the thermals! 

Thanks for arranging, Patrick. Some interesting small tweaks to the course since I last played and still a spectacular test.


----------



## casuk (Apr 16, 2019)

That's again Patrick had a good day, the course is stunning, I wish I took MY thermals,


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 16, 2019)

Fantastic day, course is as good as any I have played in these Isles. Tremendous test and layout, its maturing well settling into its landscape.

Think I am humbled to have found my new ball of choice today! Jimaroid loved it as it nudged his toes.


----------



## Toad (Apr 16, 2019)

Cheers Patrick enjoyed the day and course. 
Itâ€™s right up there with the best we have, great setting and a tough test especially those par 3â€™s lol. 
Sure Slazenger will be happy with the endorsement Crawford ðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚


----------



## CliveW (Apr 17, 2019)

Glad you had a great day. What tees did you play from, and were you advised which to play from?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

CliveW said:



			Glad you had a great day. What tees did you play from, and were you advised which to play from?
		
Click to expand...

The Blues (6600) were the longest tee's out there yesterday Clive, so we played from those, though the starter did try and get us to play from the white


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Great day out boys shame about that cold wind, maybe shorts were not the best idea

Echo the other comments its a great course with a stunning layout, my main criticism of the course is still why anyone thought it was a good idea to have grain on the greens?

We did notice a fair bit of maintenance had been carried out with a lot of new turf laid. They had also replaced the Revetted fairway bunkers with these CS style waste, rough fringed affairs.

Lets try and arrange something again for this year, maybe get Cabby to get us on Loch Lomond


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Great day out boys shame about that cold wind, maybe shorts were not the best idea

Echo the other comments its a great course with a stunning layout, my main criticism of the course is still why anyone thought it was a good idea to have grain on the greens?

We did notice a fair bit of maintenance had been carried out with a lot of new turf laid. They had also replaced the Revetted fairway bunkers with these CS style waste, rough fringed affairs.

Lets try and arrange something again for this year, maybe get Cabby to get us on Loch Lomond

Click to expand...

I was looking forward to a game at his second course, Blairgowrie!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			We did notice a fair bit of maintenance had been carried out with a lot of new turf laid. They had also replaced the Revetted fairway bunkers with these CS style waste, rough fringed affairs.

Lets try and arrange something again for this year, maybe get Cabby to get us on Loch Lomond

Click to expand...

Have they done that to all the fairway bunkers? I seem to remember all the bunkers on the fairway on 18 were extremely brutal and unfair to me 

If you are all doing another meet somewhere up north myself and @Captainron are always up for a road trip.

Just not April in Aberdeen


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have they done that to all the fairway bunkers? I seem to remember all the bunkers on the fairway on 18 were extremely brutal and unfair to me 

Click to expand...

Yep, theyâ€™re all hairy now. Itâ€™s going to divide opinion, Iâ€™m not a fan because theyâ€™re already penal enough, but it seems current fashion is to have more beard than a Californian hipster.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 17, 2019)

Oh and two bunkers have been removed completely short front left of the green which seems fairer to us mortals. I played out of one of the now filled bunkers and was pleased to make it on the green in 4 and a chance at par. But alas 3 putts was the dayâ€™s standard.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep, theyâ€™re all hairy now. Itâ€™s going to divide opinion, Iâ€™m not a fan because theyâ€™re already penal enough, but it seems current fashion is to have more beard than a Californian hipster.
		
Click to expand...

they hadn't done a very good job on some either Jim, i skipped between the approach ones on the first and the ball ended up in a big hole between the clumps of grass, and John and I looked at one on the 18th and the whole lot just lifted away, like it had just been dumped down.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 17, 2019)

It's a tremendous test and a great walk. For me having revisited it yesterday it's up there with as good as we have in Scotland.

The bunkers had sand raked up the face which always annoys me, especially when your ball.plugs in the face and then you can't get a stance as you're slipping back down the face.

The paths were better than a lot of fairways I have played off of lately. 

Overall a great day until I enquired about buying a nice new head cover and was told

 "that's Â£74.95 Sir!"


Eh naw! I'll pass thanks.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			It's a tremendous test and a great walk. For me having revisited it yesterday it's up there with as good as we have in Scotland.

The bunkers had sand raked up the face which always annoys me, especially when your ball.plugs in the face and then you can't get a stance as you're slipping back down the face.

The paths were better than a lot of fairways I have played off of lately.

Overall a great day until I enquired about buying a nice new head cover and was told

"that's Â£74.95 Sir!"


Eh naw! I'll pass thanks.
		
Click to expand...

cabby was ribbing be about the leather carry bag there was there and said i should get it for my Hickorys... thought to myself that is a nice bag... maybe i will.

had a look at at the price tag oosh no thanks


----------

